# Goats like garlic cloves...Are they the only ones?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Someone else on here asked about feeding garlic to goats. I thought that that would mean a drench or powder only.
Just for kicks I decided to give both my does garlic cloves and see if they like it.

They absolutely loved it :shocked: they acted the same as if I just gave them an apple (wanting another one). I use herbal wormer and we just planted 12 pounds of garlic. So I might just use strong garlic with the herbal wormer in the spring if they really need it. 

My lamancha doe likes everything I don't. which is good because I can sneak out broccoli, beat top greens, and all that other stuff we get from that farm (where my brother works...CSA).  

I am pretty sure they would eat a WHOLE bulb of garlic like an apple if they had the chance.
Do any of you guys have does that like garlic? :chin: 

I keep on thinking yuck doesn't that hurt or burn? (we sometimes chewed garlic when sick as a kid...can't say I liked it)


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

My dogs love fresh garlic cloves. If one hits the floor while I am cooking,BAM it's gone! Haven't tried giving any to my goats yet.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

A few of my goats like raw cloves... That's great if yours do! Makes worming that much easier if they'll eat fresh garlic!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

If they are in milk, doesn't it make the milk garlicky? I haven't planted my garlic for this year, but if it doesnt make the milk yucky, i am willing to plant some extra for the goats. Does it work with worming chickens?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I used to always throw a couple of cloves of garlic in with the grain. My goats then just gobbled it up. The ones I have now act like I am trying to poisen them if I try to get them to eat garlic.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

PznIvyFarm said:


> If they are in milk, doesn't it make the milk garlicky? I haven't planted my garlic for this year, but if it doesnt make the milk yucky, i am willing to plant some extra for the goats. Does it work with worming chickens?


I heard it doesn't affect the milk to much. It wouldn't matter a whole lot for one doe as I will be drying her off starting tomorrow. My guess would be if you fed garlic every feeding it could affect the milk :shrug: . But with the price of garlic being $7 a pound I wouldn't be feeding them it all the time.

It does work very good for worming chickens. We have 50 hens in one coop and about once a month we give them garlic powder (not cloves) on top of their feed for the two feedings they get. If a worm load is suspected we feed garlic for 3 days.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Will have to try it! My doe Herbie will eat ANYTHING!! I'm sure she would love it. :roll:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

It will make the milk taste garlicy if you feed it too close to milking time! I accidentally did that once! :laugh: Right after milking, or a couple hours after, is the best time to feed garlic. Anything strong tasting fed within 4-6 hours before milking will taint the milk.


----------



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

this is really nice thread can i give them every day ? 1 whole garlic every goat is ok?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If you mean a whole clove then yes, you can certainly give it daily. My goats would not take it daily alone - I crush it and add it to their herbal dewormer with molasses.


----------

